# Little Angel



## spurgear (Jul 30, 2015)

I have got my fathers engine running after sitting on a shelf for 10+ years, lots of cob webs!

https://youtu.be/X_FZ9iAQQpE


----------



## chucketn (Jul 30, 2015)

Your Facebook link doesn't work. Is the referenced FB post public?

Chuck


----------



## spurgear (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes it was, changed that it should work now.

P.S.
Thank you, still learning


----------



## Swifty (Jul 31, 2015)

Link still not working.

Paul.


----------



## chucketn (Jul 31, 2015)

This is the message I get when I click on your link:

Chuck


----------



## spurgear (Jul 31, 2015)

How about a Picture !


----------



## chucketn (Jul 31, 2015)

There ya go! Nice work. Did you have a lot to do to get it to that state?
I am still trying to include something my late father in my work. It might be tools, materials, or working on something he made to make it work for me. He's been gone since 1998, just a few years after I retired from the military, which kept us apart for many years. He would really enjoy my shop, and I often think of him when I'm working...
I'm certain your Dad would be proud of your work on that engine.

Chuck


----------



## spurgear (Jul 31, 2015)

It was his 1st. As pulled off shelf, found (after a nephew tried to run it about 6-7 years earlier) Con rod @ crank very sloppy (over reving), Timing set 45+ dag. (?), Carb. plugged (built a new spray bar). Runs Great Now

 I am sorry for your loss, I can truly sympathise with you.There are times I wish I had quit work to be with my father from his retirement to death. (hind sight maybe, but certiannly a small lesson to myself) & learn more


----------



## spurgear (Aug 2, 2015)

chucketn, one of my fathers shirts  framed, & hung on wall in shop.


----------

